# You and your horse?



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

*Well, I love to write whenever I have some free time on my hands. So I love the stories people post up about how they found their perfect horse and troubles they go through. *

*I wanted to see if I could animate your real stories into something that would make a good book. So would anyone like to post a story of theres, try and not make it funny but I don't mind if it is, that is really special to them. Stories like how you and your horse first met, and how you fell in love with horses, or something like that. *

*I will write the story and post it up on here for you to see and I won't be posting this anywhere but horseforum.*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

This isn't exactly joyful but it brought my horse and I close.

I have loved horses for as long as I could remember. My dad promised me a horse when I was 15 and he kept his promise. So I wen't to try out my TB Katie and she was muddy and just didn't look happy. when I got to the barn and I soon found out she was a cinchy horse. You can tell she had a rough past. Her previous owners never rode her and left her outside in a field day and night without any shelter or a simple blanket to shield her from the rain. When I rode her, She was an absolute dream. Her gaits were so smooth and she listened to everything I asked. So yes I bought her. 

A month later I wen't on a hack with a friend of mine. Katie and I just wen't for a gallop up this hill that was far away from a road. She was so fast and I was completely confident. She was easy to stop and everything. So we started to go down the hill. I was just trotting but my friend just cantered down right past us. So what does Katie do? Yup. She starts to gallop. At this point I started panicking. I could not stop her and she was ignoring everything I asked. Then I loose a stirrup. I hung on for my life but just couldn't. I then proceeded to fall head first on the road and got knocked out. I woke up surrounded by fire trucks, ambulances etc. I had road rash on my back, elbows and legs and my head just hurt. I found out my friend caught my horse and called 911.

About three days later I wen't to visit my horse and I could tell she knew that i was injured. She just stood by me in her paddock and wouldn't leave me. She rubbed her head against me and looked sad. Was she trying to say she was sorry? I may never know.

Ever since that day.. My horse and I have this unbreakable bond that cannot be ruined. She is my perfect horse.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Ever since I was a little kid, I had a dream of owning my own horse. A dream that would follow me every where I went and with what I was doing. Then finally, on the most magical day of my entire life, I found Katie, a TB mare that I fell in love with. I went to look at her and I knew instantly that she was for me. She had never been ridden, but I fell that was because she was waiting for me and I was waiting for her. As I got on, there was an instant click. She was smooth and listened to everything I asked her for, it was like we were one. So, I bought her with out hesitating.

On a hack with my friend about a month later, Katie and I had galloped. She was super fast but I knew that with her I was safe so I was confident. We were headed down the hill at a trot but my friend canters past. Of course, Katie breaks into a gallop and every part of my brain shuts off. My eyes were wide open with fear and my insides were turning to mush. I couldn't control her whatsoever and all calmness left my body. Pretty soon I lost a stirrup and I was hanging on to everything I could for dear life, inside, I was praying for a miracle. Sure enough, I fell headfirst to the ground, everything turned black, and I lost consciousness. I awoke to find flashing lights around me that were hurting my eyes, yes it was the ambulances and fire trucks. After it all, I was relieved to find out that there was nothing majorly wrong. Some road rash, a hurt head, and a very bruised ego.

Later, I met up with Katie again. She seemed to know everything that had happened and what she had done. This bond was forming between us that no one could ever break. She rubbed her head against me as if apologizing and I felt a click. It was a bond between me and her, something no one else would share with her but me. Ever since then, I know who my best friend is and my perfect horse.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Aww i loove it! Thank you


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

No problem  I had fun writing it!


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a couple horses but my favorites are my konik/Shetland cross and my Quarter Horse. 


The first time I found my Quarter Horse, Shy, I wasn't there for a horse. We were at the dealers place were I got my Konik for a trailer he had. As my Dad hitched the trailer, I looked at each horse in the stable. A Belgian, a few minis and some horses. I was staring at a BEAUTIFUL paint mare. Blue eyes, two colored mane and tail and OH So SWEET! And all the sudden I was on the floor. A bay with a blaze who's eyes blazed like a fire stared at me. So it was her. 

Well, hell ya, if I was there, I was gonna ride! So I got the dealer and saddled that paint. And as we led her out, there goes the bay again. Screaming her head off, pacing, drubbing, stomping, thowing a tantrum! So the dealer brought her out and grazed her while I ride because he thought she may be sick. But it didn't stop there. She plowed through the ring gate and chased after us, trailing us like a puppy.

My Dad goes "Mollie, hope on this mare.She'll be an interesting broodmare."

So I dismounted and stroked the paint, she already felt like mine. And there was that bay again. But this time, she wanted the attention on here. Out of the blue, there was pain in my arm. She had bit me! I was pretty ****ed at that point some my dad got on.

That mare was gorgeous, did everything my dad asked. Even jumped in a western saddle, chased some cows and did some barrels. I could see my Dad was in love and I as starting to like her to. So I hopped on to. When I asked for a trot, once again I was on the ground. On my back. With whiskers rubbing over my face and big brown eyes starin at me. She looked at me like 'you can't ride. Come on, ride like you mean it.' And all I could do was laugh. I grabbed her reins, dusted my self off and stood up. When my Dad came running, all I could do was smile. "Load here up, Dave." I said to the dealer. That little brat of a horse was mine.


And our relationship continues like that. She tests me all the time yet she takes care of me. A real sweet heart, loving mother and fantastic mentor. I have had her three years and we still swear she chose me on that wonderful day. Her name is Shy because she's quite the opposite!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I fell in love by accident. I was just going to pick up a horse trailer when I met the eyes of a beautiful paint mare. At that moment I knew I was going to be taking home a horse, but, not the one I thought. I was staring at her amazing blue eyes, two coloured mane and tail....I was starting to memorize them in my brain. But, as I was doing so, I realized that I had fallen tot he ground. Startled to be distracted from the mare, I got up and looked around. Blazing eyes of a bay stared back at me, it was her, but I decided to continue with the positive.

There were horses, I was in love with one, so ofcourse, it was riding time! After saddling the paint, we led her outside only to find the bay going absolutley crazy. The dealer took her outside while we rode but she just burst through the gate and started to follow us. 

My dad decides to do something crazy and say "Hop on this mare, she'll be a very interesting brood mare." Not wanting to dissapoint him, I hop off the paint and stroke her nose, pretending she was mine. Suddenly, there was pain in my arm and out of the corner of my eye I saw the bay...she wanted some attention and was not going to give up until she got it. As I was being ****ed at the mare, my dad got on and rode her around.

She was amazing. I forgot all about the pain and I was hypnotized by everything she did and every move she made. My dad tested her and she passed with flying colours. I knew I was falling in love, but I wouldn't believe it. I hopped on. I got on and in that tiny second I had before I was on the ground, I felt a click. Her whiskers over my face, she looked at me and said "Come on, ride like ya mean it!" That did it, I knew she was mine. I got up and said" Load her up, shes coming home tonight."

And that is how we grow. She will test me to keep me on my toes, but at the same time, she loves me and takes care of me. Always as sweet as anything, but also that brattiness is in her heart which is why we named her the exact opposite of what she is "Shy". Now, we look back and remember 3 years ago how that wonderful mare chose me.


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha, thanks! It's so much better!


----------



## Chiefsgirl (Mar 26, 2011)

I've loved horses from the getgo, but we never had the place or the money for one. Finally we moved on to a nice piece of land and I sarted to save up money. I was looking on craigslist and calling a lot of people,yet i couldnt seem to find a good horse. Then I called a guy to go and look at his thoroughbred. When I got there I was a little nervous then when I got on this literally high horse (16.2 hands) it was kinda of worrisome. After walkin and trotting I was still scared but he was a good horse, and even if I wasnt vary fond of him, i was desperate. When I got him home and started ridng him I grew fonder,but one problem was and is that he's very hyper and stubborn. I do admit, he has his moments when I really start to like him. Then one day a storm was coming and I was loping back towards the house when he, as always, tried to go faster I hollered at him. He didn't listen and soon he was in a full gallop headed straight for a barbed wire fence. In my head I remembered that he jumps things and so I tried really hard to stop him but it didn't work. To prevent going over the fence with him I jumped off and landed right next to it. Of course, he went over and was in the neihgbors field. I was caught in the barbed wire,and it was starting to rain. Mom and Dad came across the field in the truck and got me. Then Dad went and got the horse. Ever since then I was a little scared of him, and his scratches from the fence jumping gave me a good excuse not to ride for a while. When his scratches got better I started riding him a little and he did very well. Then I didn't ride him over the winter, but now I ride him almost every day and he is getting better and im getting more in control. Even though I wasn't fond of him at first, after a while he grows on you. Now he's my big baby and I love him except for when his nutty. One thing though NEVER try to steal his feed. haha


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Ever since the beginning, horses have always been in my mind and heart. I understood that we couldnt get one at the moment but I never stopped hoping. Finally after wishing and praying we finally got a good piece of land, and with dreams of a horse, I started to save up some money.

I was on craiglist every second of every day. I was calling and talking to people but I never felt a connection with a horse. With my hopes starting to fade, I kept on looking and I had found someone. He had a Thoroughbred and I went to have a look. As soon as I say how tall he was, I started to have butterflies. He was awesome but at the same time he made me nervous. I decided to hop on and see if I could find a connection. I got on and with my stomach full of butterflies, I started to ride him. I always had some nervousness in me but I also knew that he was an amazing horse. I was desperate and loosing hope so I bought him.

At home, I started to bond with him. Every day I would ride and we grew a little closer. There was one problem that kept us apart. He was hyper and stubborn which did not go with my nervousness. He had his moments though, ones where I knew I had made the right choice, then a big storm came and was going to ruin it all.

We were loping back to the house when i heard the thunder. Naturally, my horse got his instincts and tried to go faster. I was hollering at him to slow down but soon we were at a gallop. I lost control, I couldnt think and my brain was everywhere. The only tiny piece of information i could pull together was that he really likes to jump things. There was a barbed wire fence coming up, and I tried to stop him without success. I gathered every last bit of energy I had and jumped off him before he could jump the fence.

The rain started and I was on the floor caught in the wire. My horse was gone, in the neighbours field and the rain was just making everything worse. As my mom helped me up, my dad went and got the horse. I was scarred. He frightened me and his scrathces gave me the perfect excuse of not to ride him. But pretty soon he was good as new but I wasnt. I still got on and tensed myself for another battle but surprisingly, we were very smooth. He sensed he needed to go slow and together we worked our way up. 

After a break in the winter, I ride him every day gaining control and building teamwork. We worked up from being totally scared of each other to falling in love. Now, the only time I am scared of him is when someone tries to steel his feed


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Horses have been in my interest since eighth grade. Before then I didn't like them at all. My mom and sister were the horse people of the family before then. I had my own little things. Our older two horses then died off, so My mom wanted to get one more horse. Ad in a paper advertised a Morgan Mare for 600 so mom went and looked at her, without hesitation she bought her and we named her Kate. We got her trained to do the basics. 

Mom wanted me to ride her, but I wouldn't. Finally I gave in after all the time she tried to get me to ride her. Boy I'm glad I gave in because I've loved riding ever since and I've loved Kate ever since. We clicked instantly and Mom noticed cause she'd always say "You know, Cory, Kate seems to really like you." So we've been a pair since eighth grade. She'll never be going to shows, but we will be taking on some trails with me whenever I can. She loves me and I love her, and it's the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Chiefsgirl (Mar 26, 2011)

ok your good i loved it! thanks!


----------



## Chiefsgirl (Mar 26, 2011)

ok your good! thanks! man this forum is confusing this is like the third time ive wrote this. oh well :clap:


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

My passion for horses came later on in life. I was in eight grade and horses had always been the thing for the girls in my family, btu I had other things to fill my time. One day, the 2 older horses died, and my mom felt the need to get a new horse. Through an ad in the paper, she found a Morgan mare for 600 and went to see her. Of course, she brings her home. I didnt really care at that time, I just thought "Whoopdydoo, another horse." as we trained her and called her Kate. 

After training her my mom found me and asked me to ride Kate. I was immediatley saying "No" She kept bugging me and soon enough I got annoyed and hopped on, not expecting to fall in love. But there it was. An instant click between us, the magic was starting. Every day after that I would dream about Kate and riding, it has been my major passion ever since. I love Kate and I know she loves me back, we are a great team. Although she will never show, I take her out on trails any time possible and I am always going to love her an her me. Its the best feeling in the world and nothing is going to break that.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I liked it, thanks!


----------

